# homemade Jack Daniels sauce



## jjf2x (Apr 21, 2010)

one of the locate bars up here in NWPA(814) changed up there menu and they did have one of the best jack sauces i had ever had. they didn't put it back on the menu tho. so does anyone have a good recipe for some? could i just add some jack to Jeff's sauce?


----------



## polishmeat (Apr 22, 2010)

here you go:

http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/rec...uce12023.shtml


----------



## ak1 (Apr 23, 2010)

Do you think this would work with something other than JD?

I'd like to try it with a Canadian Rye Whisky instead.


----------



## baddaybeav (Apr 23, 2010)

I've got one that I make, but it's difficult to quantify.

It's 
1x large can of Pineapple juice
1-2 cups of any whiskey, I've tried the good and the bad with no discernable flavor difference.
3lbs of brown sugar
a cup or two of crushed pineapple
2-3 cups of teriyaki sauce
1-2 cups of soy sauce


disolve the brown sugar in the pineapple juice, may have to add water to get it to disolve completely.

Add some cayanne pepper, garlic powder, and other spicing to flavor.

bring it to a rolling boil, then simmer until it's about 1/2-3/4 it's volume depending upon how thick you want it.

I get those small condiment bottles and put it in that, but to do that (with the small hole at the top). I strain out the crushed pineapple and send it through a food processor until it's almost a thick liquid then stir it back in.

the stuff lasts forever in the fridge and is great on pretty much everything I've ever put it on.


----------



## jjf2x (Apr 26, 2010)

that sounds great. ill have to mix me up a batch to try it out. thank you!


----------

